# Goat Lice treatment?



## want less (Mar 20, 2013)

I just found that our doe has lice. We hadnt seen any signs and then all the sudden today she is covered in dandruff (that wasnt there yesterday) so we took a better look. Yep, I can see lice. 

I have sevin dust that we used to treat some of our chickens a while back for poultry mites. I've read that it is effective for goat lice. Has anyone here used it?

Also, she has her 5 wk old doeling nursing from her all day and they are apart at night. I assume I need to treat the baby also. Is the sevin dust safe for her? And will it cause problems nursing?

Any and all thoughts and suggestions welcome! These are the only two goats we have right now.


----------



## julierx1 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have had the same problem here w/ a billy goat and I have used a livestock dust. It seemed to work when we used it last yr so I decided to use it again. I cant answer about the baby though, I have never used it on a young goat at all.


----------



## want less (Mar 20, 2013)

I just looked and what I have is not Sevin dust, it's Hi-Yield Garden, Pet & Livestock Dust. 

Active ingredient  says permethrin 0.25%

Directions are given for plants, cats, dogs, horses, cattle and poultry but no mention of goats


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2013)

We use frontline spray.  It's OK for pregnant does, so I would assume it would be OK for kids.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Its always hard to find meds and stuff that are for goats.  
Usually end up using off label stuff.

I better check my animals for that too.


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lice-and-goats


----------

